# Tipps zu Reglereinstellungen Sinamics S110 und ähnliche



## christoph2630 (25 November 2014)

Hallo Leute!
Ich  hab hier auch einen eigenartigen Fall einer Reglereinstellung -  zugegeben habe ich mit Sinamics kaum Erfahrung. Habe einen kleinen Servo  1FK7022... + S110 der über ein Zahnriemenvorgelege (1:2) eine  Kugelgewindespindel treibt. Nun macht das Gebilde recht laute Geräusche,  wobei die Mechanik leichtgängig ist - es ist nicht klar wo die  (Schwingungs-) geräusche herkommen. Jetzt habe ich mich mit dem  Drehzahlregler, automatische Einstellung und Messfunktion herumgespielt  und komme auf keinen grünen Zweig. Bei Messfunktion mit Sollwertsprung  sieht man, dass Sollwert (z.B. 300rpm) schnell erreicht wird, dann aber  Schwingung mit 20-40 rpm Amplitude und Frequenz 250Hz eintritt. Der  Mittelwert der Istdrehzahl ist dabei immer 20-40 rpm unter dem Sollwert.  Egal mit welchem KP oder TN ich teste, die Schwingungen werden größer  oder kleiner aber ich kann nie über den Sollwert schwingen!?
Meine Fragen:
1.) ist Schwingung mit Amplitude 20-40 rpm / 250Hz im normalen Rahmen?
2.)  warum komme ich nie auf den Drehzahlsollwert - ist das nur ein  Fehler in der Messfunktion - oder ein Bedienungsfehler von mir - oder falsche Reglereinstellung?
3.)  mit welchen Einstellungen soll ich versuchen die Drehzahl zu glätten? Es  ist keine besonders hohe Dynamik erforderlich - die Laufruhe ist  hier wichtiger.
4.) Im Siemens-Forum hat mich einer gefragt ob ich mit dem Filter schon probiert habe. Was genau bewirkt der? 
5.) Kann jemand eine recht einfache Step by Step - Anleitung (wenn dies ist, dann probier das, etc...) erstellen?

Vielen Dank euch allen!

Bild zeigt Drehzahlregler nach Sollwertsprung nach automatischer Reglereinstellung (KP=0,165 / TN=12,5ms)


----------



## zako (25 November 2014)

Hallo,
also zunächstmal vermute ich mal ganz stark, dass Du den Drehzahlsollwert und -istwert nich gleich skaliert hast (einfach mal in den Trace mit rechter Maustaste klicken und dann r61 und r63 wie Kurve 1 (r62) skalieren).
Übrigens macht man so einen Sprung normalerweise nicht aus den Stillstand, sondern z.B. von 100rpm auf 300rpm um Losbrechmomente zu vermeiden.
Deine Anregelzeit ist ca. 5ms - finde ich ganz okay (zumal Du den S110 und nicht den S120 einsetzt).
Woher die 250Hz - Schwingung kommt, kann ich zwar jetzt auch nicht erraten, aber Du drehst ja bei 300rpm mit 5 Umdrehungen pro Sekunde (also 5Hz). Hast Du hier irgendwo eine Zahnzahl von 25 / 50 etc.?
Bei halber Drehzahl, hast Du dann doppelte Frequenz (wobei die Bandbreite des Drehzahlreglers dann evtl. 125Hz ausregelt und 250 Hz eben nicht - je nach Reglereinstellung). Aber was ist eigentlich Dein Problem?
Hast Du Rattermarken - kannst ja mal die Lageabweichung rechnen - diese sollte bei 250Hz ein paar µm betragen (also je nach Mechanik) - das wirst Du dann am Material nicht sehen. Fahr doch mal lagegeregelt über den EPos und schau Dir den r2557 an. An der Lagewelligkeit siehst Du dann den direkten Einfluss dieser Schwingung in Form einer Wegabweichung.
Übrigens, glätten würde ich hier nicht. Ich denke Du verwendest einen  optischen Geber, so wie der Drehzahlistwert aussieht.
Wenn Du ein Bodediagramm des Drehzahlreglers zeigen würdest, könnte man noch sagen, wo ggf. Resonanzstellen liegen (dort könnte man dann Bandsperren setzen).
Aber hast Du wirklich Probleme mit einer Positioniergenauigkeit, Rattermarken, ...?
Viele Grüße
  Zako


----------



## Blockmove (25 November 2014)

Zahnriemen können manchmal nette Effekte erzeugen und haben ein "Eigenleben".
Änder doch mal - wenn möglich - die Zahnriemenspannung.
Ausserdem könntest du mal kontrollieren, ob Ritzel und Riemen wirklich zusammen passen.
Wir haben da auch schon Lehrgeld bezahlt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## zako (25 November 2014)

Bei Ritzeln kommt es auch zu einen sog. "Polygoneffekt". Um dem entgegenzuwirken, kann man den Drehzahlsollwert wiederum manipulieren, so dass dieser minimiert wird. Eine antriebsinterne Lösung kenne ich hier aber nur für den S120 und nicht über den S110. Auf wenn es periodische Störmomente sind, könnte man diese mit einen S120 vorsteuern.

Aber keep it simple! Wie Dieter schon gesagt hat, vielleicht reicht es schon den Riemen zu spannen, wir kennen ja Deine Mechanik / Ursachen nicht.
Und schau mal, ob das für Dich nun wirklich ein Problem darstellt.


----------



## Blockmove (26 November 2014)

zako schrieb:


> Aber keep it simple! Wie Dieter schon gesagt hat, vielleicht reicht es schon den Riemen zu spannen



Oder auch den Riemen zu entspannen.
Zahnriemen haben quasi einen Arbeitsbereich. Verlässt du diesen, dann treten ungewollte Effekte auf.
Deshalb einfach mal mit der Zahnriemenspannung in beide Richtungen spielen.


----------



## christoph2630 (26 November 2014)

zako schrieb:


> also zunächstmal vermute ich mal ganz stark, dass Du den Drehzahlsollwert und -istwert nich gleich skaliert hast (einfach mal in den Trace mit rechter Maustaste klicken und dann r61 und r63 wie Kurve 1 (r62) skalieren).


Punkt Nr.2 gelöst - super, danke!



zako schrieb:


> Woher die 250Hz - Schwingung kommt, kann ich zwar jetzt auch nicht erraten, aber Du drehst ja bei 300rpm mit 5 Umdrehungen pro Sekunde (also 5Hz). Hast Du hier irgendwo eine Zahnzahl von 25 / 50 etc.?


Tatsächlich - ich habe ein Ritzel am Motor mit Z25 (auf Spindel Z44)



zako schrieb:


> Aber was ist eigentlich Dein Problem?


Rattermarken gibt es nicht, da mit der Verfahrbewegung keine Werkstückbearbeitung stattfindet, nur "Leerlauf-Positionierung" des Werkzeug. Positioniergenauigkeit ist mehr als ausreichend. Das eigentliche Problem ist das laute Verfahrgeräusch. Wir wissen nicht ob es mechanischer Natur ist oder evtl. von elektrischen/motorischen Schwingungen (z.B.schlechte Reglereinstellung). Da ich nur für den steuerungstechnischen Teil verantwortlich bin (die Mechanik kommt von meinem Auftraggeber) möchte ich sicherstellen, dass die Geräusche nicht in meinem Verantwortungsbereich liegen. Die Maschine ist nun seit 2 Wochen in Betrieb, die ersten paar Tage lief sie ohne Störgeräusche, ab dann wurde sie laut. Die Riemenspannung haben wir geprüft - sie ist OK so wie sie ist.



zako schrieb:


> Ich denke Du verwendest einen optischen Geber, so wie der Drehzahlistwert aussieht.


Es ist ein Absolutgeber direkt am Motor, Gebertyp rotatorisch, [2054] 16, 1Vpp, A/B, EnDat, Multiturn 4096



zako schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein Bodediagramm des Drehzahlreglers zeigen würdest....


Damit kenne ich mich NULL aus - nehme weitere konkrete Tipps und Tricks gerne entgegen!

Bevor ich wieder zur Maschine fahre (ich muss dort mühsam einen Maschinenstillstand vereinbaren) möchte ich genug Informationen und Tipps sammeln, damit ich sehr rasch und zielgerichtet vorankomme. Das heißt, ich muss für mich einen Maßnahmenkatalog erstellen wo ich dann Punkt für Punkt ausprobiere. Darum wären Hintergrundinfos zu allen möglichen Analysetools und -kurven, Filter, Bandsperren... sehr hilfreich.


Danke einmal für die kompetenten Antworten!

LG, 
Christoph


----------



## zako (1 Dezember 2014)

... falls es sich um eine Rundachse (= man kann endlos drehen) handelt, würde ich diese auf Maximalgeschwindigkeit bringen und dann Impulssperre geben. Dann drudelt die Achse aus - falls dann die Geräusche immer noch da sind, kommen diese zumindest nicht vom Regler.
Wurde evtl. etwas an der Mechanik geändert - es muss nur ein Teil im Antriebsstrang getauscht worden sein, schon hat man andere Trägheit und / oder Steifigkeit. Somit kommt es zu einer Verschiebung der Resonanzfrequenz - sofern zuvor eine ausgeprägte vorhanden - anscheinend hast Du mit Autotunig gearbeitet (schau halt mal nach ob überhaupt Bandsperren etc. gesetzt wurden).
Zum Test kann man auch mal Drehzahlregler kp und Lageregler kp um Faktor 5 reduzieren. Falls es vom Regler kommt, würde man zumindest kein/anderes Geräusch haben (vorsichtig Geschwindikeiten erhöhen, nicht dass Du gegen einen Anschlag knallst).
PS.: Hast Du überhaupt die AUS1- Rampe angepasst (nicht dass diese auch noch auf 10s steht (p1131/p1135 )?


----------



## Knaller (2 Dezember 2014)

*Schwingen*

Riemenspannung nach Herstellerangaben einstellen. Daumeneinstellung ist zu 90% falsch
Thrumbfrequenz einstellen.  Die Riemen Hersteller machen da genaue Angaben.

Einbau der Spindel prüfen sprich Banane. 

Ich zeichne immer Drehzahl Drehmoment und Position auf.  Meistens ist ein zusammenhang zur Position zu finden.  Aber aufpassen das Getriebe (Übersetzung) berücksichtigen.

Meine Erfahrung zeigt viele Probleme rund um den Zahnriemen  und dann falsch montierte Spindeln.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Thrumbfrequenz einstellen.



Was verbirgt sich dahinter? Der Begriff sagt mir im Moment nichts 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Boxy (2 Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte schon einmal an einem Portal den Fall, das die Mechaniker erst meinten das sie den Riemen nicht auf die richtige Riemenspannung (Frequenz) eingestellt hätten, dann zweite Aussage war "doch" und letztendlich war der Riemen einfach zu stark gespannt! Das hast durch die ganze Halle in einem Motorenwerk gehört! --> Riemens nach Daumen entspannt --> läuft wohl bis heute top!

Alle Mechaniker und Konstrukteure hatten es nicht geglaubt und meinten immer das die Reglerparameter falsch sein! Sind aber bei 5 Portalen gleich eingestellt gewesen und an den restlichen war alles i.O. ...
Daher mal einen Versuchen machen. Die Riemen können solche Frequenzen extrem übertragen (abhängig der Mechanik die dahinter hängt) ...


----------



## Knaller (2 Dezember 2014)

Habe es wieder verkehrt geschrieben. Aber schaut mal hier http://mulco.gwj.de/de/p_20400.htm


----------



## christoph2630 (2 Dezember 2014)

zako schrieb:


> ... falls es sich um eine Rundachse handelt...


in dem Fall Spindelantrieb -> kaum Massenträgheit vorhanden



zako schrieb:


> anscheinend hast Du mit Autotunig gearbeitet (schau halt mal nach ob überhaupt Bandsperren etc. gesetzt wurden).


Ja, habe Autotuning gemacht. Wo finde ich Parameter für "Bandsperren"?



zako schrieb:


> PS.: Hast Du überhaupt die AUS1- Rampe angepasst (nicht dass diese auch noch auf 10s steht (p1131/p1135 )?


Doch, die steht auf 10s! Aber ist das für den Einfachpositionierer relevant??? Das AUS1-Bit wird von der SPS erst weggenommen, wenn Achse fertig positioniert hat. Ich dachte diese Rampe ist nur für AUS1?!



zako schrieb:


> Zum Test kann man auch mal Drehzahlregler kp und Lageregler kp um Faktor 5 reduzieren. Falls es vom Regler kommt, würde man zumindest kein/anderes Geräusch haben (vorsichtig Geschwindikeiten erhöhen, nicht dass Du gegen einen Anschlag knallst).


Drehzahlregler habe ich schon viel und stark verändert - ohne Geräuschänderung. Beim Lageregler habe ich noch nix probiert. Soll ich hier noch herumspielen? LR Proportionalverstärkung p2538 steht auf 1.0

Habe die Zahnriemen- und Spindelinfos an den verantwortlichen Mechaniker weitergeleitet. Die tauschen jetzt demnächst Spindel und Mutter aus und spannen dann den Riemen hoffentlich fachmännisch. Falls notwendig, werde ich dann nochmal hinfahren und mit Reglereinstellungen herumspielen!
Danke erstmal allen für alle Informationen!


----------

